# Nach Update auf Joomla 1.5.10 Anzeigefehler im Backend



## LordMeuchelmord (29. März 2009)

So siehts bei mir im Backend seid dem Update auf die Version 1.5.10 aus... Und das Frontend hat auch Fehler...

Auf anderen Rechnern wird es mal fehlerfrei und mal nicht angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum das so ist!?


Update: Habe mit anderen Joomla-Installationen die noch auf 1.5.9 sind, keine Probleme


----------



## Falcon (7. April 2009)

Vielleicht einfach nochmal das Update drüberbügeln?

Hast Du eines der inkrementellen Update Pakete benutzt oder das Full package?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. April 2009)

Sowohl als auch und nach der Installation von 1.5.10 full war der Fehler dann Glücklicherweise behoben.


----------



## Hirsekeks (21. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich haben nur die Pfade zu den Grafiken nicht gepasst ?!


----------

